
Hackers steal $41M worth of Bitcoin from Binance exchange - happster
https://dapplife.com/binance-hackers-steal-40-million-worth-of-btc/
======
skilled
> So far, the exchange had reported several details regarding the breach,
> including the theft of up to 7,000 BTC ($40 million) that were withdrawn in
> a single transaction.

I am confused by this statement. Was the money withdrawn to a bank account or
withdrawn to another address from the Binance wallet?

~~~
tromp
The latter. The hackers got access to one or more Binance hot wallets and
transferred 7k BTC to their own bitcoin address.

